# ACI Code and SDC



## MOOK (Feb 21, 2009)

ACI code. chapter 21 addressed many details to be followed for seismic loads. I did not find anything in the code about in which Seismic Design Category we should follow these requirements such as tie spacing in columns, hoops in beams, ....etc.

It is common practice to use these requirements in SDC (D, E, and F) but I really did not find anything in the code clearly mentioned this.

Moreover, in ACI part 21.2.1.3 mentioned that in high seismic risk we should follow chapter 21. In part 21.2.1.2 the code also mentioned that in Low seismic and Intermediate seismic we should follow chapter 21 which may give an impression that we should follow chapter 21 starting from SDC (B)?? !!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mook,

Take a look at section 1908.1.4 of the 2006 IBC. This will modify the seismic section of the concrete code into "IBC speak."

I should point out the hierarchy of codes, it is a good refresher.

The model building code is the code will (among other things) explain how to calculate a load, and how to design a structure. In the case of the upcomming exam, this will be the 2006 IBC. Now you already know that you are supposed to use the ACT 318-05, right? Did you know that the 2006 IBC tells you to use this specific code? If you've found the section 1908.1.4 of the IBC, you have also found out that it also alters the code to suit it's own needs. You'll find this is the same for loads (ASCE 7-05), steel (AISC 360-05), masonry (msjc 05), and so on.

Everything stems from the model building code. Just don't run to any old design standard to do something. Let the code tell you which standard to use and what has changed in it.

I hope this makes sense. I also hope this helps!


----------



## MOOK (Feb 22, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> Take a look at section 1908.1.4 of the 2006 IBC. This will modify the seismic section of the concrete code into "IBC speak."
> 
> I should point out the hierarchy of codes, it is a good refresher.
> ...


Thanks a lot Kevo, this really helps.


----------

